
Facebook Announces Video Monetization - jboggan
https://fortune.com/2015/07/01/facebook-video-monetization/
======
jboggan
This is really interesting for a few reasons. They are copying the same
revenue split as YouTube. At the same time they have historically had a very
different definitions of what constitutes a "view" and this is going to lead
to some interesting arguments about ad pricing.

I am really curious to see what Facebook has that duplicates YouTube's very
resource intensive ContentID platform for claiming copyrighted material and
redirecting ad revenue to the claim owner. I also wonder how Google is going
to handle the uploading of YouTube content onto Facebook now that there will
be serious money involved. Relevant story about the phenomenon (I work for
Fullscreen so this is my CEO talking):
[http://variety.com/2015/digital/news/facebook-video-
piracy-f...](http://variety.com/2015/digital/news/facebook-video-piracy-
fullscreen-1201512488/)

On a personal note I find Facebook's video API to be better (docs,
reliability) than YouTube's.

~~~
TsomArp
I hate facebook videos with passion. Youtube videos are much better quality
wise. Whenever somebody uploads a fb video that i like, I go ahead and look it
up on youtube.

~~~
hobarrera
Plus, youtube works on the desktop, while facebook requires that you install a
plugin (in 2015!!!).

~~~
tweakz
I don't have any plugins installed, and Facebook videos play just fine for me.

~~~
fwn
That's interesting. Facebook just tells me all the time to install flash
player on my pc..

------
curiously
Youtube can easily cut off these partners if they feel fb is a threat. Is it
worth losing the biggest audience for a couple more dollars per view?

~~~
kba
No they can't. That goes against the US antitrust law. Likewise, Coca Cola
can't tell a shop that they won't sell them their products if the shop also
sells Pepsi.

